# Kultura > Letërsia shqiptare > Konkursi Letrar - Albasoul >  Haka e grave - ndarja proze 2010

## shigjeta

*HAKA E GRAVE* 

Kisha shkuar në Korçë për të takuar disa miq të hershëm dhe për të çuar në bibliotekën e qytetit pesë kopje të romanit tim të fundit. Pasi mbarova punë me librat, hyra në kafen "Kursal" që kisha  frekuentuar prej kohësh. Teksa po kërkoja ndonjë tryezë bosh, vura re dy sy të mëdhenj, me një vështrim të vrarë prej kali, që nuk po më ndaheshin. Personi mjekërrosh ma bëri me dorë të shkoja te tryeza e tij, ku ndodhej krejt i vetëm. U afrova instinktivisht dhe e përshëndeta me kokë, duke e kundruar me vërejtje, si njeri krejt të panjohur për mua.
-Ke të drejtë të mos më njohësh, o byrazer, kam ndryshuar nga mjekra -tha ai dhe befas deklamoi një varg: -"Moj mëze që më tërbove"     
-"Kapistallin s'ma pranove" -ia plotësova unë në çast dhe i buzëqesha kënaqësisht, duke sjellë ndërmend poezinë e vëllimit poetik, që më kishte dhuruar në një takim poetësh, para dy vjetësh në Korçë.
-Ai jam, Ilka, kirurgu që bën vjersha, -tha duke më zgjatur dorën dhe më ftoi të ulem.
-Po ç'e ke lënë gjithë atë mjekër, mor Ili? -i thashë dhe u ula si me mikun që më kishte lënë mbresa të këndshme me poezitë e bisedat e tij gazmore.
-Mjekrën e kam lënë që të mos më njohin të njohurit e këtushëm. Kurse juve që vini pe Tirane, u flas vet, -tha me një buzagaz të rezervuar.
Nuk kërkova sqarim për rebusin e shprehjes së tij dhe kalova tangent te kujtimet e mia. Madje më ra ndërmend  edhe përshkrimi që i kishte bërë një letrareje që shkruante vetëm për seksin: "Ajo kur ulet të shkruaj, heq breçkat që të frymëzohet! " 
-Kam menduar shpesh për ty dhe për qyfyret e tua, - i thashë miqësisht.
-Ashtu? Më bëhet qejfi shumë. -u shpreh me gaz.
-Po hë, ia vure kapistallin mëzes tënde, apo vazhdon t'i thurësh vargje? 
Ai u prish pakëz në fytyrë. Por më pas e mblodhi veten menjëherë dhe kaloi në gjendjen e mëparshme, me ata sytë e tij që ruanin një përndezje të vazhdueshme.
-Ia vura kapistallin bashkë me samarkën dhe hipa kaluar. Po ç'e do, ajo e kish revanin shumë të shpejtë dhe më rrëzoi plasur në tokë -tha duke lëkundur kryet dhe thirri kamerierin.
Ai vet pinte konjak, unë porosita një krem uiski.
-Pijet e grave të pëlqejnë -tha dhe nënqeshi lehtë.
-Më pëlqen, se ka pak alkool, -ia ktheva  
-E ke trurin të pagoditur nga hallet, që s'të kërkon alkool. -vërejti dhe heshti mendueshëm.
Ndjeva, se ndryshe nga humori i dikurshëm, diçka fshihej pas mërzisë dhe gotës së konjakut që kishte vënë përpara. Veç kësaj, sytë e njeriut, buzët dhe duart e tij flasin nganjëherë më shumë se fjalët.
-Po, hë, si qe puna, që mëzja të plasi përtokë? -vijova ta gërmoj.
-Megjithë mend kërkon ta dish?
-E kam thjesht nga kureshtja
Ai më hodhi një vështrim të thellë drejt në sy, me mëdyshje për ta zgjatur atë bisedë. Por duke parë përqëndrimin tim në pritje të vëmendshme, vijoi me një pamje paksa dramatike në fytyrë.
-Është histori që nuk kam qejf ta tregoj, bile as ta kujtoj. Po ty do të ta them, o byrazer, se ke kohë pa më takuar dhe e kuptova që s'din ç'më ka ndodhur...
-Dramë ?
 -Tragjedi. -tha dhe filloi të flasë me ton të shtruar. -Eh, or, mik vëllai, mos pësoftë njeri atë që pësova unëNjeriu në jetë duhet t'i presë të tëra, se s'dihet nga i vjen e mira dhe e keqja. Ja, ajo që s'e prisja kurrë, më erdhi nga s'e kisha pandehur Të them të drejtën, më vjen zor të t'i tregoj të gjitha, po ndryshe nuk kam si të jem i sinqert me ty Dihet që femrat kanë gjynahet e tyre, po ne burrat e martuar, të stërvitur në atë zanat, kemi neps pe qeni. Le të jetë gruaja e mirë sa të dojë, pulka e botës na duket më e majme. Kjo është fabula mitologjike e tradhtisë së tërë mashkujve... Dhe qe ta kam llafin, me një kolegun tim kirurg, që punonim bashkë në spitalë, Tomi quhej, na u tek të hanim një drekë të mirë matanë kufirit, në Kostur. Unë me mëzen time, mjeken stazhiere pe Kolonje dhe Tomi me dashnorkën e tij, një pelë e bardhë me flokë të verdha, që punonte drejtoreshë në bankën e kursimeve. Tomi e kish zënë mikeshë, kur i kishte hequr një kallo te gjishtrinjtë e këmbës dhe ia kishte pëlqyer ato këmbkat e mbushura e syçkat bojëqielli. Më pas zuri t'ia digjte edhe atë kallon kronike në krye të këmbkave. Ajo qe e martuar me një veteriner, po ama vdiste për mustaqkat e Tomit. Kurse stazhierkës sime beqare, i pëlqeu mëzja e vjershës dhe deshi vet kapistall të përdorur. Mos qesh me proçkat tona si burra të martuar. Se dashuria është sëmundje, është një patologji që askush nuk mund ta shpjegojë. Misteret e dashurisë janë nga më të çuditshmet. Kush mohon pasionet që të krijon, e ka gabim, ato janë më të fuqishme nga çdo gjë, se të shpien deri në marrëzira. E, nejse, rregulluam vizat në konsullatën greke për vajtje e ardhje brënda ditës dhe me bencin e Tomit shkuam në Kostur. Afër është pe këtej, një orë e pak. U lamë në gjolin e Prespës dhe drekuam në një restorant lluksoz, shumë të shtrenjtë. Katërqint e pesëdhjetë euro na bëri dreka. Pimë shampanjë dhjetëvjeçare. Hajd, or hajd, shampanja dhjetëvjeçare të bën kalë varvat, ç'e do viagrën para saj, bre. Ata të parët s'kanë qenë budallenj që e pinin me poçka e i bënin gratë të pillnin një dyzinë. Më pas u ngjitëm në dhomat tona, te moteli që kishim zënë
Kamerieri solli porosinë time dhe Ili vijoi:
-Do thuash ti, aq shumë para, për të bërë qejf me një grua tjetërNuk është vetëm ndërrimi i gruas, bre. E vërteta është, se gruaja ime kur u bë me dy fëmijë e kishte bezdi të madhe atë punë. "Plasa me punët e shtëpisë, laj, shpëlaj, gatuaj e ushqej fëmijët, vjen edhe ti e më thua mbaji këmbët ngritur të bëj qejf unë, më ler rehat sot, të të bëj një lakror që të pëlqen!" Ja kështu më thoshte gruaja. Kurse kjo tjetra, mëzja pe Kolonje: "Ilkë, o shpirt, do vdes po s'të kam pranë!" dhe më rrufiste e më lëshonte avullin e ngrohtë në gojë. E si të mos më prishej mendja të harxhoja për të bërë qejf me të, bre!Mëndja e burrit me vidha është, gratë kanë kaçavidhën në dorë, të zhvidhosin kur të duash, shpëton vetëm po i pate vidhat të ndryshkura. E, nejse, ajo pela e bardhë e Tomit, Florenca, ishte aq e lojtur pas tij, sa do e linte edhe mamanë duke vdekur, për të bërë gjysmë ore dashuri me Tomin. Pastaj që t'i shkonte së ëmës, do vraponte si e hazdisur. Edhe atë ditë e kishte kohën me krëk, se në orën katër pasdite duhej të ishte patjetër në punë, të mbyllte llogarinë e bankës. Dhe për shkak të saj, më tre e çerek u nisëm nga Kosturi të kthehemi me yrysh të madh. Në një gjendje të atillë ishte marrëzi të rendje me revan galopant. Po ne si të pjerdhur nga trutë që ishim, kaluam dy doganat me një frymë dhe po zbrisnim kthesat e Kapështicës për të arritur kohën. Kjo do të kishte qenë tmerrësisht komike, po të mos ishte bërë tragjike
 Ili ndaloi një grimë, uli kryet dhe fytyra e tij mori një shprehje tepër të dhimbshme. Mandej vijoi me një ton krejt të ndyshuar, duke u gëlltitur shpesh për të mposhtur ringjalljen e emocioneve.
   -Që të ta ngas llafin, te një kthesë, jo dhe aq e ngushtë sa të mos merrej me shpejtësi nga Tomi, benci ynë fluturovi poshtë greminës, njësoj sikur ta kishte thëthitur vet djalliMbaj mend vetëm që ne bërtitëm të katër njëherësh dhe pas tre-katër rrokullimash tatëpjetë rrëpirës, nuk mora vesh gjë tjetërErdha në vete pas dy ditësh te salla e reanimacionit. Kur hapa sytë, pashë se më kishin hequr njërën këmbë dhe më kishin ngjitur e arrnuar dorën e bërë sallatë. Kokën prapa e kisha tërë xhumba
-Po të tjerët? -nuk m'u durua mua.
-Vdiqën në vend, bre !... -tha Ili me dëshpërim dhe iu mbushën sytë me lot. -Benci u bë rrangalle bashkë me ta, vetëm mua më kishte flakur përjashta gjatë rrokullimave.
-Pah, ç'tersllëk i tmerrshëm! -shtova i përpirë trup e shpirt nga ngjarja.
Ai fërkoi mjekrën, rrudhi ballin dhe tha trishtueshëm:
-Lere, o byrazer, na zuri haka e grave... Po edhe haka e burrit të FlorencësBile ai nuk e pranoi fare arkivolin e saj në shtëpi. U kishte thënë: "E kam dërguar gruan në zyrë, jo në Greqi, ku paskërka shkuar ajo me jaran brënda orarit të punës." Edhe gruaja e Tomit, ia bëri nderet për hir të fëmijëve, po nuk derdhi asnjë pikë lot për të. Kurse gruaja ime më la menjëherë, mori fëmijët dhe shkoi tek i ati. Korça nuk i honeps dot këto imitime skandalesh të jetës perëndimore, që na i ka qejfi ne dhe sa të hapësh e të mbyllësh sytë, të var teneqenëEh, ç'grua e rrallë ishte ajo imja, bre byrazer! Me një fisnikëri të madhe karakteri. Po unë jam sjellur si **** me të. Rastis që ne, intelektualët, ngaqë na pëlqen mëndja shumë, veprojmë me gratë fare pa mënd
Duke vërejtur shprehjen që kishte marrë tani fytyra e tij, kuptohej pa më të voglin dyshim, se në brendësi të vetvetes, veç pendimit, ai ndiente pështjellim dhe zbrazëtirë të dhimbshme. 
Vështrimi im u vendos padashur pas shpinës së Ilit dhe vetëm atëherë pashë dy patericat e mbështetura pas murit. 
- Kam mbetur pa punë, se zanatin s'kam si e punoj me dorën që s'e komandoj dot pe nervave të dëmtuara. Me protezën e këmbës së djathtë, tani s'bëj as për portier spitali. Se edhe ajo punë kërkon t'i kesh të dy këllqet të saktë. Kam mbetur si lanxho, siç më sheh. Tani unë s'i përkas më kësaj bote dhe mundohem të mos bie në sy të njerëzve. Në një situatë të tillë njeriu bëhet fatalist. Megjithatë ruhem të mos bie në ndonjë plogështi depresive dhe kam filluar gjene të shkruaj poezi. Ato sikur më ngushëllojnë cazë!...
Kisha mbetur i topitur, me një tokël në fyt dhe më shkreptiu në mendje: Sikur ta dinin njerëzit e shkretë cilat rrugë të jetës çojnë në greminë, mbase do të bënin shmangie të mëdha në jetë.

----------

